# outdoor lighting



## ste309 (Apr 5, 2012)

hi ive been thinking about buying 4 outdoor lights for my back garden , before i do could anyone advise me on how theses would be wired up i have 1 outdoor light next to my back door is it possible to run the lights off the same suply as the one i already have fitted:thumbup:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

What part of *"ElectricianTalk.com is for electrical professionals only! DIY homeowners should register at: DIY Chatroom"* is so difficult to understand???




_Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed._


----------

